# Scout in the Animal Hospital



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

As the title says, Scout is currently at the emergency animal vet. She was feeling warm last night and didn't want to eat, but I stupidly waited until today to check her temperature. It came in at 106 on the second reading, so I called my vet and got her in the car and started driving. Her vet was in surgery and couldn't see her for a couple hours, so I took her to the emergency care instead where I had to drop her off at the door because of COVID. 

Her temp there was even higher at 107, but they managed to bring it down some since with ice packs. Thankfully no signs of organ damage at this point and she has an IV for dehydration and is getting some antibiotics and an NSAID. They're going to keep her overnight and we're just waiting on blood tests and potentially xrays later once she's stable. They suspect a bacterial or fungal infection connected to our backpacking trip last week. I'll hear more in a few hours.

I wish I could be with her instead of stuck at home waiting. 😕 Prayers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Yikes yikes, sending all the good vibes. I was in a similar place 5 days ago, except i managed to get to our vet, right at their opening at 7 am with a 106 F Miksa who had difficulty breathing. They turned him around (these guys are troopers!) and run a bunch of tests, all coming back negative. The only thing we did not ran was a fungal one. The wait time and then even the following days and nights are the worse, as you wake up to every little noise thinking they are struggling for air again.

Keep us posted, sending all the ESP, the worst nightmare!


----------



## Stevie D (May 22, 2020)

Feeling your pain and anxiety. Fingers crossed that she's ok.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Prayers headed you, and Scouts way.
Hopefully she's well enough to be home soon.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Her temp is back to a normal range and they're stepping down the use of cooling aids (currently just fans and cooled iv fluid) until she's maintaining that temp on her own. Test results should be in tomorrow morning and hopefully she'll be ready to come home after that. 

Gabica, so you never figured out what caused Miksa's fever? And is he feeling better now? I'm sorry you had to go through that!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Sounds very encouraging! Keep sending good vibes. I can feel your scare.
Miksa got panel ran on several strains of kennel cough, caninine influenza, parvo, distemper, all sorts of tick born, lepto. All negative. So the conclusion has been that while he was throwing up bile it went sideways causing pneumonia. Of course there is still a possibility of unknown fungus or a new strain of respiratory virus, but the bile throwing seems to highest possibility. Especially with Bende not showing any signs and they are practically attached by the hips.
So hard to tell in all reality what caused them being off balance. Ever since he came home he has been 24/7 on humidifier. Lots of crate rest, home made bone broth and pampering food just to ensure he eats. And that he drinks, hydration is key at this stage.
They know you care, they may not talk human, but they have lots of brain and feelings. Lots of love to Scout.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

sending all our best wishes for a speedy and full recovery C xx


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It's gut wrenching when our dogs are sick. It really sounds as if she is getting excellent care. though.
Hoping she'll be home soon, and starts driving you nuts again with her antics.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

She's been back home a couple hours and is snoozing on the couch. I'm very thankful she's okay.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Glad she is home and ok. Did they find out what was going on with her?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's great news.
You have to be on cloud nine, to have her back home.


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

einspänner said:


> As the title says, Scout is currently at the emergency animal vet. She was feeling warm last night and didn't want to eat, but I stupidly waited until today to check her temperature. It came in at 106 on the second reading, so I called my vet and got her in the car and started driving. Her vet was in surgery and couldn't see her for a couple hours, so I took her to the emergency care instead where I had to drop her off at the door because of COVID.
> 
> Her temp there was even higher at 107, but they managed to bring it down some since with ice packs. Thankfully no signs of organ damage at this point and she has an IV for dehydration and is getting some antibiotics and an NSAID. They're going to keep her overnight and we're just waiting on blood tests and potentially xrays later once she's stable. They suspect a bacterial or fungal infection connected to our backpacking trip last week. I'll hear more in a few hours.
> 
> I wish I could be with her instead of stuck at home waiting. 😕 Prayers would be greatly appreciated.


Hope and pray, she’s ok.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

They ruled out tickborne diseases, but didn't diagnose anything else either. The vet is still assuming that it's something she picked up on our backpacking trip and that was my theory going in. I let her drink from a water source I shouldn't have while stopped to filter our water. Lesson learned. 

I have a follow-up visit scheduled with her regular vet in a week and until then she's on a regimen of antibiotics, vetprofen, and lots of snuggles.

And yes, on cloud nine, over the moon, and everything else that she's back with me. 😃 Thanks again for your well wishes and prayers, everyone!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Gabica ... you didnt say in your post where you had been... You are mentioning a fungal possibility...
Let me remind you and all of the forum that my "Foxy" was mis-diagnosed with pneumonia when in fact she had
fungal Valley Fever, and it cost her life.... if there is a remote possibility her illness might be fungal... just do the test and please don't wait... God bless you and your pup...


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

tknafox2 said:


> Gabica ... you didnt say in your post where you had been... You are mentioning a fungal possibility...
> Let me remind you and all of the forum that my "Foxy" was mis-diagnosed with pneumonia when in fact she had
> fungal Valley Fever, and it cost her life.... if there is a remote possibility her illness might be fungal... just do the test and please don't wait... God bless you and your pup...


so very sorry for what happened to your Foxy, that must have been heartbreaking. and thank you so much for reminding me, we can never learn enough when it comes to these diseases. 
we did test for Valley Fever too, the vet wanted to turn all stones, especially that i mentioned to her we were in Oklahoma the week before. In Miksa`s case all tests came back negative (valley, tick borns, bordatella, canine flue) so the only conclusion we could draw was that the bile throwing up got onto his lungs. Since then i am super cautious with feeding and exercise schedule. It seems that when my boys exercise a lot (especially big morning run, hunting etc), then i need to feed them more than usual after they cool down. Their usual breakfast is rather light and eat a bigger meal in the evening.
Just like with humans, higher muscle mass leads to quicker metabolism, and i have learned dit now via the hard way to pay attention to that.


----------

